# Water Pressure



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

How many of you use a water pressure regulator when connected to city water? I have one and just not seem to like it. Is there a big issue by not using one?


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have one and used it with our other camper up until we traded. Never had an issue. We just traded for a new 2013 301Q and I haven't used the regulator one time. The water lines in the camper are stamped 80PSI. So far I haven't had an issue and like the water pressure in the shower and sinks.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I check the hookup before using it. If it is coming out strong,spitting and really fast. I use it. Don't want hoses bursting inside the trailer.
If it coming out similar to home water pressure I don't use it. 
I put it on at Fort Wilderness but took it back off cause it lowered the pressure too much. There water pressure was ok without it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It also depends on the regulator. Some of the less expense plastic ones have very poor regulation.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Its good insurance to use one. Realized there was no regualtor on my home so I checked the pressure. The city water at my home is about 60 during the day but can go as high as 95 at night when use is down.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Never used one until a few weeks ago. We were at a campground and the water pressure must have been 100psi. There were some leaks at the pex fittings in the bathroom, so I put a regulator on. No problems after that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You also can never tell when the pressure in the park pipes is going to spike. If the park waters large areas at one time, you can have a large spike in pressure when they shut the sprinklers off. I consider a regulator to be cheap insurance.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> It also depends on the regulator. Some of the less expense plastic ones have very poor regulation.


I had bought one of those cheap ones and when I tried to use it the shower would not even work because of the low pressure. I would agree that there are times that it is needed, but need to get a better one than the one I got. I know that the city camping spots down by the river has water pressure that spikes at about 120 psi, enough to blow every fitting in a camper apart.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a good brass one and have not had any low pressure issues. You get what you pay for with them. I also put mine on the spigot at the campground to protect my hose as well. I lost a hose on a really hot sunny day with high pressure and the regulator on my camper and not on the spigot. The hose bulged.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I use a WATTS adjustable regulator. It keeps the pressure even at 10gpm flow, well above what the cheap ones will do. There are many sites that have low enough pressure that I don't need it, but there have been sites with 80+ psi pressure and w/o the regulator, flushing the toilet can be a little exciting w/o a regulator.

I tried one of the cheap CW regulators, what a waste, more than one faucet on and water pressure dropped drastically. With the WATTS, we can have the shower and DW can be washing dishes and WP doesn't drop enough to even notice.

The issue is that ideally the regulator needs to hold the pressure constant from Zero flow to max flow. Inexpensive solutions will keep the peak pressure down, but also can result in a big drop in pressure as flow increases. Even the good ones have a limit on how high the flow can be before pressure starts to drop.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

What do they say about on ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure ................


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Well i have a chep wal-mart one. Took it out and thing just seem to work much better. Will have to see about getting a better one.


----------

